# My Charger doesn't fit Di2 junction box



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

About to charge my 9150 D/A Di2 for the first time on my new bike. Only a little over 500 miles but the red light is on when I check the charge. I have the SM-BCR1 charger, but it does not fit the junction box! The male connector does not appear to be the same as the female connection in the junction box. Am I doing something wrong? Do I need a different charger (SM-BCR1)?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

SM-BCR1 is for the external battery. Assuming your new toy is internal, you need SM-BCR2. This is the interface that charges the battery, and is also the interface to the computer that allows you to configure settings and update firmware via USB.


The male end of the charge cable looks like this.



















It plugs into a small port behind a flap on your A Junction. it looks like this (unless you have the bar end or downtube junction - but you get the idea).










it will only go in one way, so look closely and make sure it's oriented correctly.


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks, Migen21! Appreciate it. I was able to finally get it plugged in this morning. Maybe the first time is the hardest!


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Did you or your shop fully charge the batter when it was new? 500mi sounds pretty low.


----------



## JDCowboy (Jun 7, 2004)

rcb78 said:


> Did you or your shop fully charge the batter when it was new? 500mi sounds pretty low.


Yeah, 500 miles does seem low. Shop said it was fully charged, but maybe not. It is now. Thanks.


----------

